# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  WoW - World Of Warcraft - Burning Crusade

## km92

Ketu mund te diskutoni per lojen WoW -  World of Warcraft  Buring Crusade, te gjitha informacionet apo qe ka te beje me kete loje sillni ketu...  :buzeqeshje: 


Sa e luani kete loje dhe sa ju pelqen..

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ke ca opinione per burning crusade ketu:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=50500


Me qe ra fjala te kush server luan ti?

----------


## Gerdi

ketu ke ca informacione per expansionin e ri qe do nxjerrin. sinqerisht me duket idiotllik qe do nxjerrin expansion te ri dhe sdo rregullojne as grafik as gje. Grafiku ishte i vjetur qe kur doli loja ne 2004 lere mo ne 2008-2009 kur te dali expansioni i ri. 
Gjithsesi mua me cudisin akoma ato qe e lujne ne servera privat. Mir ato po kam ca shoke qe e luajne ne nje server lan gjith bugse tek salle e lojrave ku shkoj ndonjeher un. Lene nga 2-5 mije lek ne dit duke e luajtur kur me ato lek mund ta blinin lojen dhe ta luanin ne retail ne shpit e tyre per qejf se dhe internet per te patur kan te gjtih ata.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ashtu eshte... lol

S'me pritet nje her te vi ne shqiperi t'i provoj keto lanet atje si jane. Ce do qe s'te le puna...

----------


## km92

> Me qe ra fjala te kush server luan ti?



Un luaj ne *Crogges Server*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lojaxhiu

Aha, eshte server privat. Nuk ia vlen ta lozesh lojen po s'e luajte ne server normal.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mua me pelqen vertet , e preferoj per te gjith.

----------


## km92

Tash kam dy karaktere

Human Paladin lvl 46



dhe

Human  Mage lvl 25

----------


## G3nta

Hej Hej ckemi  :ngerdheshje: .Quhem Genta jam nga tr.Jam 20 vj dhe loz shum WOW.carakteri ime main eshte mage(frost) 70lvl full merciles dhe si set te 2(per pve) tier 4 dhe karazhan item.kam gjithashtu warrior 70 lvl tanking gear hihih( po po me te verte )dhe kam hunter (vetem per farm)63 lvl per momentin dhe gjithashtu pvp caracter's(low lvl).nga te gjitha carakteret pervec pries dhe druid.kam 2 vjete qe loze kete loj,luaj mesatarisht 8 ore ne dite (dhe ne fundjave 12 ore)po po e di jam pak e cmendur :P.thjesht jam ne nje guild te mire dhe kemi ecur shum perpara.jam te serveri Twilight's Hammer .epo per sa i perkete informacioneve per kete loje ,ato jane te pa fundme por nese ju keni ndonje pyetje une mundem te pergjigjem me kenajsi.gjithshtu per ata qe lozin ti ndimoj ne ques etj etj. cya te gjithve .Genta

----------


## Endless

Vetem 8 ore ne dite lozke me kete lojen t'i me :konfuz:  Pak shume pak,un them te rrisesh pak orarin me teper,bile dhe gjumin t'a skarifikosh :sarkastik:  hahahahah

----------


## G3nta

> Vetem 8 ore ne dite lozke me kete lojen t'i me Pak shume pak,un them te rrisesh pak orarin me teper,bile dhe gjumin t'a skarifikosh hahahahah


hihihihi :P po po mund te duken keshtu ama kur ulesh te karigja e pc i harron oret qe ikin :P

----------


## Endless

Po te toleroj kesaj radhe vetem se paske emrin si te timin,po  ti e ke ne versionin femeror.Se perndryshe do t'ja kisha then nja dy llafe atyre prinderve te tu :perqeshje: 

Ti je goce e rritur tani,mos shpenzo kaq shume kohe me budallalliqe.Hap ndonje liber aty :perqeshje:  lool

----------


## G3nta

haahah lol une tani iki ne londer per studime ,,,mendoj se mesatarja nuk me doli edhe kaq keq :P
mendoj se nese di ta menaxhosh kohen nuk hasesh me probleme..

----------


## Endless

Moj mendja si ne Londer si ne Shqiperi si ne Kine njesoj eshte, nuk ndryshon nga vendi qe je(tani edhe ndryshon po eshte relative :perqeshje: )

Pastaj,habitem si mund te menaxhoj nje njeri kohen ne menyre te duhur kur ai shpenzon 8 ore ne dite te nje loje,dhe 12 ore ne weekend.Eshte per tu habitur,t'i duhet te jesh e vecante,do ma thosh dhe mua sekretin tend :perqeshje:  lol

----------


## G3nta

me gjith qejf do te te keshilloj ,,,thjesht evito te besh ato qe ben cdo dite te cilat jane te pa nevoitcme ne jeten e dikujt si psh kafe 5 here ne dite ose shum e shum shembuj te till ...:P:P

----------


## Endless

Aty ke te drejte yllo,jam shume dakort me ty!!!!!!! Me e domosdoshmja eshte qe te pakten te shpenzosh 6-shte ore me kete lojen :sarkastik:  Jo po nuk mund te bej do robi pa kete loje, JO :sarkastik:  LOOL

----------


## lojaxhiu

Wow, Genta... e forte qeke. Une e kam loz kete qe kur ka dale ne fillim por prap se prap me shume se 3-4 ore se lozja dot, se s'te del koha per gjera te tjera. Tani e kam lene se jam i zene me pune e te tjera dhe vetem loz ne 3-4 ore ne jave.

Edhe main i im eshte mage dhe jam ne guild te mire qe po mundohet te vrasi Illidanin (Archimondi vdiq) por e kam lene pjesmarrjen ne raid se te han kohe.

Po bej level bashk me kushuririn nje warlock dhe ai nje priest qe te bejme 2vs2 arena. Ma ha mendja do bejm kerrdi...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## G3nta

Shum nicee illidan eshte lastboss i wow,,,persaiperket 2v2 ,,,po eshte shum mire edhe ajo thjesht po mundet gjeni edhe nje te trete te beni 3v3 se merni me shum arena point nga raiting qe do mblidhni ne fundjave,,gjithsesi nese do mbeteni 2v2 ju keshilloj :P te behesh ti demonoligic dhe priest-i te jete shadow ,,ne kete menyre te dy do jeni IMBA(1-sh)...Edhe une me warlock loz dhe me hunter ,,sh sh mire  :buzeqeshje: ...

----------


## Gerdi

Me sa kam par ka shume veta qe po e lene WoW kohet e fundit nga ato qe njof un. Gjithsesi kur un luaja, luajta nje hunter bashk me nje shoqen time e luaja un ne dark e ajo ne mengjes. Pati ca kohe qe u fiksova dhe une keq fare duke luajtur nga 7-8 ore dhe pjesen me te madhe te kohes beja battlegrounds (WSG me shume, AB sme pelqente dhe zakonisht pak kishte per AB) Sido qe te jet ma ha mendja se WoW do i vi fundi pak a shum pasi te dali expansion i ri, Wrath of the Lich King + kishte humbur 17 nga tekniket qe kan krijuar WoW te cilet i kishte punesuar NCSoft, besoj se NCSoft do nxjerri nje rivale qe tja marri WoW nqs nuk ja merr vet Aion

----------


## G3nta

Po ke shum te derjt njerezit po e lene pak nga pak kete loje por ata qe nuk lozin me jan ata qe kan shum koh qe e lozin dhe kan arritur pothuajse fundin e lojes(dmth... te vishen full tier dhe te jen exoltit kudo )gjithsesi perqindja e atyre qe e lene eshte shum shum me e vogel se e atyre qe po e fillojen...persa i perkete lojes megjithse grafiket e saje jane shum te dobet ka programe te cilat neper lojrat e tjera nuk i gjen...dhe gjithashtu Blizzard  eshte kompania me e fuqishme qe egziston per momentin persa i perkete lojrave (per arsyen e thjeshte se ne lojrat e Blizzard-it nuk egzistojne Cit's  dhe piraterit..)prandaj si nje e tille qe eshte nuk eshte e lehte qe te dali kompani tjeter ne vend te par...dhe per sa i perket patch-it te fundit per mendimin tim ky eshte nje + per ne se ne te do futen addon's te reja me te avancuara dhe gjithastu opsione qe par ata qe paguajn per te folur neper chate prive do i sherbej se do ja u mundesoj blizzard tani chatin..... fola shum ee :P hihih po e lej me kaq  :buzeqeshje:

----------

